
Trump plans withdrawal from South Korea free trade deal - stablemap
https://www.washingtonpost.com/news/wonk/wp/2017/09/02/trump-plans-withdrawal-from-south-korea-trade-deal/
======
cmurf
It's completely consistent with the economic nationalism and populist
rhetoric: improving the ability to act selfishly or even vindictively, without
wide scale repercussions, is good. This isn't an economic policy, it's both
political and religious based.

 _Jan-Werner Muller noted that populists do not like having to cope with any
form of political opposition or constraint: “when ruling, [populists] refuse
to recognize any opposition as legitimate. The populist logic also implies
that whoever does not support populist parties might not be a proper part of
the people — always defined as righteous and morally pure.”_
[https://www.washingtonpost.com/posteverything/wp/2017/03/09/...](https://www.washingtonpost.com/posteverything/wp/2017/03/09/why-
the-trump-administration-hates-multilateral-trade-agreements-the-most/)

This is directly linkable to dominionist evangelicalism, and prosperity
theology. Only about 1/3 of planet can be saved anyway, broad agreement by
getting most countries on the same page is not only unexpected but suspicious,
hence paranoid conspiracy theories about globalism, one world government, etc.

Trump has slid into the evangelical role of ungodly people who do God's work.
That's why they don't condemn him for anything.
[https://www.washingtonpost.com/opinions/why-most-
evangelical...](https://www.washingtonpost.com/opinions/why-most-evangelicals-
dont-condemn-trump/2017/09/01/64baab1c-8e79-11e7-91d5-ab4e4bb76a3a_story.html)

This isn't a new Trump thing either. It's been going on a while.
[http://www.pewresearch.org/fact-tank/2016/02/23/u-s-
religiou...](http://www.pewresearch.org/fact-tank/2016/02/23/u-s-religious-
groups-and-their-political-
leanings/ft_16-02-22_religionpoliticalaffiliation_640px-2/)

And VP Pence is a evangelical. He won't be alone with a woman unless his wife
is present. [http://fortune.com/2017/04/05/mike-pence-wife-
dinner/](http://fortune.com/2017/04/05/mike-pence-wife-dinner/)

